# Manila University for Expat



## srhmmj (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anyone have information on suitable universities in the Manila area for expat?


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

The top 3 universities are, as far as I'm concerned: 

University of the Philippines (Diliman and Manila campuses)
Ataneo de Manila (along Katipunan road)
De La Salle Taft

Get in touch with those schools and they can probably help you out.


----------

